# Lathe tool sharpening: Grinder or belt sander



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Recently I have been considering replacing my 6" bench grinder that I use for sharpening my lathe tools with an 8" slow speed bench grinder.

However the selection of grinders I'm finding don't match my requirements very well. Among the slow speed (1750rpm) are a couple that are variable speed. Most in the lower price range ($150 to $300) seem to lack power, 3 amps. Some come with coarse grit wheels The higher priced are over kill for a home work shop. At this point I'm also not ready to invest in CBN wheels although I can see the benefit and may eventually change.

This has led me to start looking at belt sanders made for tool sharpening with 1" or 2" wide belts and I'm beginning to lean in the direction of getting one of those instead. I have a 6X48 inch belt sander I could use but that would mean changing it from a horizontal to a vertical set up every time and I would prefer to have a dedicated sharpener.

So, I would like to get a consensus on what people use in either of these applications and what brand and models they prefer.

Thanks ahead for you input.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I use my 6×48 belt sander and it works great. I don't see why you would need to change orientation though… anything you can do vertically you should still be able to do horizontally. It might be a tad easier in the upright position, but the jigs don't care which way they are pointed 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Like many, I have the 8 inch Rikon with a wolverine jig and a CBN wheel. Not cheap all together, but having the "right" tool sure does help.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Mostly I use the Sorby belt sander. I'd probably use the grinder more if I get a CBN wheel. Dressing the wheels are a P I T A.

I like the flat grind on the belt sander for skews, scrapers and gouges. Spindle roughing gouge is easier on the grinder.

I had the shape all wrong on some gouges from the grinder. When I got the Sorby I got the shape right very easy, and just stayed using it more and more.

I've been planning to make a new cart for these to get closer to the lathe, maybe someday…


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I hate using a bench grinder, though slow or variable speed would probably better, especially with CNB wheels, so I built a DIY belt sander and made some sharpening jigs for it. It worked very well but I eventually upgraded to a Sorby Pro-Edge when it was $100 off a couple of years ago. Frankly, my DIY version works nearly as well.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

So I have been using a Delta Variable speed grinder from Lowes for years. And I has worked fine. 
And I used Stone wheels for the 1st couple of years, But have had a 180 CBN for 5 or 6 years now, 
I still use stone wheels for the occasional shaping, or repair. 
I bought my CBN, and most all my sanding supplies from Ken Rizza, Woodturnerswonders.com

A couple months ago I got an email offer on these Aluminum Oxide wheels, A 60 and 120 grit wheel for $5 for both. 
https://woodturnerswonders.com/collections/products-under-15/products/stone-wheels-pair

Before I got the CBN, I used similar wheels, and they were fine. They are soft, and need frequent dressing. But the work good, and are only $5.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I appreciate the thoughtful responses. I have considered the Delta variable speed and others that are 2 speed.

I looked up the Sorby belt sander….boy are the proud of it, price wise. In the process I found Buck has a 2"X 42" belt sander with a 6" disk in combination for half the price of Sorby. It looks inviting. Buck makes similar combinations with the flat sanding disk instead of a the grinder disk.

Any thoughts on the 2" belts or the combo belt/disk units.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

i have the slow grinder with wolverine, and my issue is being constant in my sharpening, seems i'll get it right one time, and fubar a time or two, i don't have to sharpen as much as i'm just getting back to the lathe, and pretty sure its my grey matter that doesn't remember the technique. ugh, 
rj in az


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

> I appreciate the thoughtful responses. I have considered the Delta variable speed and others that are 2 speed.
> 
> I looked up the Sorby belt sander….boy are the proud of it, price wise. In the process I found Buck has a 2"X 42" belt sander with a 6" disk in combination for half the price of Sorby. It looks inviting. Buck makes similar combinations with the flat sanding disk instead of a the grinder disk.
> 
> ...


I have never used a belt sander to sharpen gouges. But Brad says he uses a 6X48 to sharpen turning tools. 
I keep a 6×48 in my shop. Wish I had done more research all those years ago. I have never looked into how he does it. Home made jigs to get repeatable angles. 
So are you looking at 2" just for sharpening? Do you have any other use for it?

Before I was turning, I bought water stones for chisels and plane blades. Then ended up with a Ken Onion work sharp for knives. Got the turning bug and bought an 8" grinder and wolverine set up. All of this spread out over about 10 years.
So not like I just bought a bunch of sharpening gear all at once. 
Today, I kinda wish I had invested in a Tormek. One tool does it all sort of idea. But all I have still serves me well. So no chance on paying that price tag in my future. 
I now have too many single use tools taking up space. Sometimes that's just how it is. but if I had planned better, I would not have bought all the sharpening gear I have.



> i have the slow grinder with wolverine, and my issue is being constant in my sharpening, seems i ll get it right one time, and fubar a time or two, i don t have to sharpen as much as i m just getting back to the lathe, and pretty sure its my grey matter that doesn t remember the technique. ugh,
> rj in az
> 
> - Knockonit


So I mentioned above all the assorted sharpening gear in my shop. I totally suck at freehand sharpening. No consistency what so ever. Even a bit embracing sometimes. 
So even with the wolverine, I had the same problem. Setting the vari grind into the arm and getting that arm just right. All with 57 year old eyes, and very thick eye glasses my whole life. lol. 
So a few years back I added the Raptor jigs. I have been getting spot on consistent, repeatable angles ever since. 
I did buy the whole set. that was a waste. I now have a couple that have never been used. So if you go with them, check out what angle you really want. Maybe save a buck or two. 
https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/95/5188/raptor-Set-Up-Tools

Actually, I don't see the option for the whole set anymore. But if you buy 3 or more there is a price break.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I use an 8" HF high speed and the Wolverine sharpening system. Been thinking of getting Router Variable Speed Control for it $20. https://www.menards.com/main/tools/power-tools/routers/router-speed-control/80820/p-1444421810442.htm. Or maybe just replace it with an slow speed or variable 8" grinder.

I've seen the Rikon 8" slow speed grinder fully set up with aluminum oxide wheels & gaurds (not sure on the hp go on sale for $130 several times within the last year. Woodturners Wonders offers a Rikon 1/2 hp slow speed grinder for $140 (grinder only). Not sure the size of the arbor. 
https://woodturnerswonders.com/collections/rikon-grinders/products/rikon-grinder

Menards offers the Masterforce 8" variable grinder for $125 https://www.menards.com/main/tools/power-tools/grinders/masterforce-trade-5-amp-corded-8-variable-speed-bench-grinder/2410818/p-1444452322107-c-9075.htm?tid=-2151923984371610551&ipos=2


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

I have the same set-up as tvrgeek and it works very well for me. Mel


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

OK so summer has finally arrived and I'm busy outside so I will put this on hold.

I appreciate everyone's input.


----------

